# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Стоит ли "сжигать мосты", если на 100% уверен что сделаешь это?

## rbiyks

Навеяно темой "Как бы вы потратили последние деньги?"

Я отвечаю так: оставлю некоторый резерв на случай неудачной попытки. Потому что если после этого не будет ничего в кармане, то придется или родителей просить, или аванс на работе.

И даже более того. Я вообще против всевозможных "сжиганий мостов" перед су, а также против разных "странных намеков" окружающим. Не знаю, как вам, но мне знакомо такое настроение. Например, на работе обсуждают какой-нибудь фильм, который выйдет через N месяцев. А ты так прикидываешь, и думаешь про себя "эх, людишки-людишки, вам важны такие примитивные вещи; мне на это уже на*рать - тогда меня уже не будет...". Или есть у тебя какая-нибудь проблема, к примеру, на работе, которая тебя уже достала, и ты думаешь, "неее, не буду я над этой проблемой задумываться, напрягаться лишний раз - зачем, если меня через N месяцев уже не будет?".

Или вот еще. Чтобы не искали на работе, планируешь уволиться с работы, чтобы не искала хозяйка квартиры - планируешь выбросить (продать, подарить) вещи (бывают такие хозяйки).

То есть, приходишь ты на место. Всё приготовил. И получается, что ты должен сделать это не потому, что "ты этого хочешь", а потому, что ты "сжег мосты", и тебе некуда возвращаться.

Что думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Не стоит. Потому что если не получится, то будешь выглядеть идиотом.
Но о некоторых вещах всё же стоит позаботится. 
Например, если есть ценное имущество, то стоит написать завещание (потом всё равно пригодится)
А я вот хочу кому-нибудь отдать свои дневники. Потому что уничтожать жалко,  но в тоже время не хочется, чтобы мама это прочитала.

----------


## rbiyks

У меня тоже было что-то типа дневников. Довольно толстые тетрадки. Я их просто выбрасывал (предварительно порвав) или сжигал. Потому что не люблю хлам... нее, не нелюблю..... Я НЕНАВИЖУ ХЛАМ. А другая причина была в том, что когда я читаю "себя" двух-трех-летней давности - мне скучно, потому что я вижу, что я уже это "прошел".

----------


## slightly?mad

если есть мосты для сожжения - это уже ставит под сомнение само намерение "сделать это"

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> У меня тоже было что-то типа дневников. Довольно толстые тетрадки. Я их просто выбрасывал (предварительно порвав) или сжигал. Потому что не люблю хлам... нее, не нелюблю..... Я НЕНАВИЖУ ХЛАМ. А другая причина была в том, что когда я читаю "себя" двух-трех-летней давности - мне скучно, потому что я вижу, что я уже это "прошел".


 А мне наоборот интересно перечитывать. 
Иногда даже страшно.
Потому что читаю и думаю, неужели это я писала? Неужели я такая? Помогает встряхнуться. И ещё один плюс, ты видишь, что те проблемы, которые были 2-3 года назад - сейчас уже разрешились или просто перестали быть актуальными. И это дает надежду на то, что тоже произойдет и с теперешними проблемами.
А сейчас я в тетради не пишу. Пишу в жж. Так ещё полезней, потому что получаю отклики на свои записи и это помогает как-то лучше понять ситуацию.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> если есть мосты для сожжения - это уже ставит под сомнение само намерение "сделать это"


 Кстати, да. Правильная мысль.
Но возможен ещё такой вариант, когда человек сжигает мосты специально, чтобы легче было уйти.

----------


## rbiyks

> если есть мосты для сожжения - это уже ставит под сомнение само намерение "сделать это"


 А если нет мостов для сожжения, это значит, что они сожжены? Или как?

----------


## slightly?mad

> А если нет мостов для сожжения, это значит, что они сожжены? Или как?


 У кого как: либо сожжены, либо не было их никогда. Либо сожжены не тобой, а другими), и вышло так, что это последнее, что у тебя было. Могут быть еще варианты, но это  лучше в шахматы пойти поиграть

----------


## rbiyks

> У кого как: либо сожжены, либо не было их никогда. Либо сожжены не тобой, а другими), и вышло так, что это последнее, что у тебя было. Могут быть еще варианты, но это  лучше в шахматы пойти поиграть


 По-моему, мосты есть всегда. Кроме, разве что, бомжей, которых закинули на необитаемый остров, и убили всех родственников, друзей, и взорвали работу.

----------


## Дима_

Что такое "мосты"?

----------


## Freddi

мосты = пути назад

----------


## Кайлушка

ИМХО сжигать мосты не стоит поскольку попытка суицида может быть и неудачной, а жить потом придется в том же гумне которое было до этого.

----------

